# Competative Warhammer



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone here play Warhammer competatively? I have done well at a few tournies and would like to know if you guys think all lists take on one of 3 types at tournaments?

The gunline[empire and dwarves are famous for this]
Cavalry hammer[lots of 5 strong knight units, bretonnians do this army the best with there rank bonus]
Magic spam[see how many level 2 wizards you can cram into a list]

These are the lists i encountered anyway, with most being a magic spam cavalry hybrid. Also empire with Gunline magic spam


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

Also I hear that woodies are quite common in the UK GT. They don't really fit into any of those 3 categories.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Ragnar_Burmane said:


> Also I hear that woodies are quite common in the UK GT. They don't really fit into any of those 3 categories.


They could fall under either of the first 2 catagries gunline and knights (well glade riders)


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I haven't had first hand experience of tourney woodies, but from lists ive seen i'd say woodies are more a denial army, excelling at shuting down there opponent, and making them first on terms they don't want to. A woodie Gunline would struggle to compete with other armies as they have there warmachines to help out and they aren't very affective against knights.


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> They could fall under either of the first 2 catagries gunline and knights (well glade riders)


I have to disagree there. As Jig said they are not an effective gunline as they have nothing to go through armour but Killing Blow which is not reliable.

They have no knights, they have fast cav which is a different sort of army


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah very different indeed, if your charge a unit of orcs with gladriders head on your using them wrong....unless of course there flanks just been hit by dryads and theres a unit of eagle riders behind them


----------

